# Homedics seat cushion massager



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

Has anyone hacked one of these or used them for a prop? I just got one out of the trash that works great, has 10 motors that vibrate with the remote that puts them on random patterns, I was thinking a spider or something?


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

I've got one. No idea what to do with it yet.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

If they just vibrate and not rotate, maybe there's a way to hook them up to a giant spider web, full of spiders. Then the web would vibrate with different patterns; add some kind of creepy crawling bugs sound track.


----------



## RowlandHarris (Sep 11, 2009)

Adding to Jeff's suggestion - extend the wires for each motor and put each motor in a different spider. They'd shake randomly at various spots on the web.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats what I was thinking of doing OR I have one of those old 4' trantulas fro Don post, maybe attach a motor to each leg and see if it moves it enough, put the remote on random and watch it go, I'll try it out this week when I get a few, I'll post the results when I do.


----------



## muggyruggy (Sep 24, 2014)

*Where are the HOW TO'S for Props with motors?*

I see all these great ideas about making props with motors but I dont know how to make any of them---Im motor dumb. Are there actual tutorials on how to take apart the motors and make them work with props? I need a "Prop making with motors for Dummies" book. Help!!!!


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Google "shiatsu zombie" for lots of pages with info on how to convert an old shiatsu massager into a zombie breaking out of the ground. It's a good starter project.


----------

